# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ένα περιστέρι στο μπαλκόνι μου

## lactoula

Γειά σας παιδιά, εδώ και 3-4 μέρες έρχεται ένα περιστέρι στο μπαλκόνι μου. Πρωί, μεσημέρι και απόγευμα έρχεται και κάθεται. Βέβαια από την πρώτη μέρα που ήρθε και εξερευνούσε το μπαλκόνι, έρηξα λίγους σπόρους του παπαγάλου μου. Έφαγε και εφυγε, και μετά ξανάρθε. Οπότε του έχω βγάλει δύο κεσεδάκια με σπόρια και νερό. Και είναι ατρόμητο, τα έχω δίπλα ακριβώς στην μπαλκονόπορτα και έρχεται. Σήμερα μάλιστα όταν του έβγαλα νέα σπόρια, κάθισα ακίνητη δίπλα και ήρθε. Γενικά κάθεται στα κάγκελα και αράζει. Θέλω μερικές πληροφορίες για τα περιστέρια. Υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος από αρρώστιες?

----------


## Gardelius

_Κίνδυνος ..; τι ακριβώς εννοείς ; για τα δικα σου πουλάκια αν έρθει σ επαφή! ενδεχόμενος !_ 

_Για τις πληροφορίες που ζητάς εδω_ Περιστέρια είναι αναρτημένα αρκετά θεματάκια!  :Happy:

----------

